# label materials/supplies



## frtrey (Dec 31, 2012)

I have used Grogtag for my beer labels - and I like the quality of the label- glossy, moisture doesn't seem to cause ink to run, and the labels can be peeled off and reset if they go on crooked. (Note: Perhaps it is best not to "test" a bottle or two before labeling).

All of that being said: I've yet to see Avery labels of high quality or really any labels of high quality that would work on inkjet or laser. Is there something out there I'm missing or am I doomed to using an outside source?


----------



## geek (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm using Avery and print them at work using laser printer, no issues.

How much you spend on those Grogtag labels?


----------



## frtrey (Jan 4, 2013)

Apologies for the delay. $20 for 24 plus shipping. 

Cons: Limited label design/font/color

Pro: Professional looking, able to remove easily/save/reapply, moisture proof (as far as I can tell), material feels/looks vinylish. grogtag.com is their website. 

I was just hoping to find a way to produce something that looks as sharp - but using indesign or photoshop and print at home on a color laser.


----------



## geek (Jan 4, 2013)

kind of expensive to put a label that costs over $1 each.


----------



## triebenbach07 (Jan 22, 2013)

I use an Avery weatherproof mailing label that I print at work (laser) they are completly waterproof. i think they are 2.5 x 4"? the adhesive is a bit stubborn until it meets a bit of naptha.


----------



## GreginND (Jan 22, 2013)

Does anyone else experience the ink rubbing off of avery labels? I get such inconsistent results running them through the laser printer. Areas of dark color look splotchy and it tends to get more splotchy if it is rubbed.


----------



## triebenbach07 (Jan 23, 2013)

...can't say that i've had that issue. sounds like the printer is not up to par


----------



## GreginND (Jan 23, 2013)

I am printing on a high end office color printer/copier made by Lanier. Printing on regular paper looks great. It's when I print on the avery labels that I have a problem. I'll try to get some pictures to show what I mean.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 23, 2013)

Greg:

This may be a dumb question, but are you using labels made for laser or inkjet?

Jim


----------



## Julie (Jan 23, 2013)

I think Boatboy has a point, if you are using a copier you will need to have a label that is designed for copiers. I use Avery labels on a laser printer and have no problems.


----------



## blazerpb (Jan 23, 2013)

I use International paper "Business Gloss" 32 lb 92 brightness. I have several avery templates to match what I am looking for. Print my labels using ink jet. Trim, Give it two coats of Rustoleum clear gloss spray. Then using a Jumbo Glue Stick dabb the backside and place on bottle.

The clear coat gloss spray seals the label nicely.

Works great when I can put the label on straight.


----------



## GreginND (Jan 23, 2013)

They are laser labels. Do they make anything besides inkjet and laser? I've never seen a "copier" label and always used laser products in the printer/copier.


----------



## Julie (Jan 23, 2013)

GreginND said:


> They are laser labels. Do they make anything besides inkjet and laser? I've never seen a "copier" label and always used laser products in the printer/copier.


 
Normally, I buy laser labels to use in our copiers here at work but we have new copiers and the secretaries are telling me that they do not work well, they are smearing. I called our copier rep and he told me I need to buy labels that says they are for copiers. So I now buy labels that are for laser and/or copier.


----------

